# 5x8 or 6x12



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

hey i was thinking of buying or building a trailer and dont know how big a should make it. i have about 4 doz fbs and 3 doz shells and always looking for more fullbodies. i would like to get about 6 doz fullbodies. what do you guys think. also i will be hangin my deeks and not just throwin them in a pile.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

If you plan on hanging them it takes up quite a bit of room, Go bigger than you think you will need, trust me it fills up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> If you plan on hanging them it takes up quite a bit of room, Go bigger than you think you will need, trust me it fills up.


Ditto - always go as big as possible. I don't know many if any that said they're trailer is too big.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Big is better. I have a 6 x 12 and I wish I have a 6 x 14 already.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

this shouldnt even be a question. bigger is better.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

however smaller is lighter I just purchesed a 6x10 v front and i have 6 1/2 doz full bodys, 3 doz shells, 3 power hunters, 2 ground forces and it looks to me like there is still room for about 4 doz more full bodys.


----------



## kyle&amp;nelli (Mar 20, 2009)

remember if you like to free lance, a longer trailer is going to be behind you the whole time...you have to be able to turn it around in a famers driveway and at the end of dead end roads. you can do it but sometimes it can be a pain


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

kyle&nelli said:


> remember if you like to free lance, a longer trailer is going to be behind you the whole time...you have to be able to turn it around in a famers driveway and at the end of dead end roads. you can do it but sometimes it can be a pain


Not a bad idea to drop the trailer somewhere anyways when doing the heavy scouting, but that's a valid point. I keep my ATV in the back of my truck with the tailgate down so it's reeeeeeally difficult to turn around.


----------



## wyoduckman_06 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 52 drope zones in a 6x10 got all except for 6 hanging on walls. I still have room for six layouts and about 10 dozen shells in the middle isle if i want. I had 14 dozen averys with four blinds dog blind in it before this. I get around 16 mpg behing my ford diesel with it. I like the smaller trailer also because of the ability to park it at my house.


----------

